# all over the place



## dukaine

Is there a Hebrew equivalent for this phrase, more specifically, the figurative sense?  Is it different from the literal sense?

"Your clothes are all over the place."  

Literal:  There are items of clothing scattered around the room or house.

Figurative:  Your wardrobe has lots of pieces that do not define a specific style or don't make cohesive outfits.

Thanks!


----------



## origumi

מפוזרים בכל מקום will do.


----------



## anipo

origumi said:


> מפוזרים בכל מקום will do.


This answers the "literal" question.
I really don't know an expression for the figurative sense.


----------



## dukaine

Can it work for both, allowing context to dictate meaning?


----------



## airelibre

What about something to do with mess? Would any of בלגן/מבולגן , מהפכה , אי-סדר work?


----------



## origumi

anipo said:


> This answers the "literal" question.


No, this is a commonly used expression equivalent to the English one.


----------



## anipo

origumi said:


> No, this is a commonly used expression equivalent to the English one.



You mean to say that "בגדיך מפוזרים בכל מקום"is equivalent to "Your wardrobe has lots of pieces that do not define a specific style or don't make cohesive outfits."?
I can only say that I never heard this expression in this figurative way.


----------



## arielipi

When you say "do not define a specific style or don't make cohesive outfits" what do you mean? because if its the figurative meaning, i dont see how clothes all over the place fits in. perhaps you can elaborate more on the figurative.

EDIT: because if its the literal -> because if its the figurative.


----------



## anipo

Please read post #1. The question was asked there. I only was asking origumi if he thinks that "מפוזרים בכל מקום" has the figurative meaning described in post #1.


----------



## arielipi

anipo said:


> Please read post #1. The question was asked there. I only was asking origumi if he thinks that "מפוזרים בכל מקום" has the figurative meaning described in post #1.



i can read, cant i? if im asking it means i didnt understand - and i explicitly said "i dont see how [...] fits in."


----------



## origumi

anipo said:


> You mean to say that "בגדיך מפוזרים בכל מקום"is equivalent to "Your wardrobe has lots of pieces that do not define a specific style or don't make cohesive outfits."?
> I can only say that I never heard this expression in this figurative way.


מפוזרים בכל מקום is a common expression. Can be applied to any object, also to people. It is practically equivalent _to all over the place_, even too equivalent, so maybe the Hebrew expression is based on Yiddish or another language.


----------



## anipo

Nobody doubts you can read, arielipi.

I think there is a little misunderstanding here. We all agree that "Your clothes are all over the place" in the *literal* meaning is "בגדיך מפוזרים בכל מקום". And that with a change of the noun, it can be used for any object or even people. 

The question is if we can say "בגדיך מפוזרים בכל מקום" for the *figurative *meaning that dukaine (in post #1) gave to the English expression "Your clothes are all over the place": "Your wardrobe has lots of pieces that do not define a specific style or don't make cohesive outfits." By that I understand, somebody who dresses lacking a particular pattern. Going to an extreme:somebody who would wear a tuxedo jacket with jeans...
I don't think that "בגדיך מפוזרים בכל מקום" expresses this figurative meaning. My question to origumi was if he thinks it does.


----------



## arielipi

anipo said:


> I think there is a little misunderstanding here.



"elaborate [...] figurative".
i asked dukaine.
well, of course you cant use it as origumi suggested to figurative.


----------

